# D Day Sunday



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I never thought I would get this far but its happened, a few days left before i depart the UK for Europe, its taken its toll on me but all sorted now, so if anyone is leaving from Portsmouth to Le Havre this Sunday on the 2300hrs sailing with LD Lines come find me in the bar, would be nice to travel down with someone else to depending on the routes.
Anyway thanks to all on here for the advice over the last few months, its been a great help never thought I would be doing this,
Cant bloody wait!!!! lol

cheers mines a pint!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi crizatuk. you sound like a kid in a sweet shop good on you we are crossing dover/calias sunday we are heading for the west coast for 6 weeks where are you heading for . jud


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have a great time :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know it's been a bit traumatic for you recently, but Sunday will be the first day of the rest of your life. You're going to have a great time!

Gerald


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Jud Am heading for Angers to the aire, then to a campsite on the Loire river near Saumut for a few days, then down towards Toulouse just be4 there is a campsite just off the A20 jct56 stay there a few days then onwards over the moutains towards Barcelona. (not staying there though lol)
And you have to admit its some sweet shop lol


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

crizatuk said:


> Hi Jud Am heading for Angers to the aire, then to a campsite on the Loire river near Saumut for a few days, then down towards Toulouse just be4 there is a campsite just off the A20 jct56 stay there a few days then onwards over the moutains towards Barcelona. (not staying there though lol)
> And you have to admit its some sweet shop lol


hi crizatuk. we are off to the tuck shop on Sunday.jud :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Crizatuk,

Enjoy, have a great time   

Aldra


----------

